# Catfishing Licking County help



## Josh24 (Jun 18, 2011)

im new to fishing here in newark/heath area can anyone tell me some local spots for catfish/fish in general im not looking for some crazy hot spot just some local fishing spots


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

There is a park at the end of 21st street as your going to Broken arrow archery, just over the railroad tracks. Can't think of the name of it but they do stock it with catfish. There is 2-3 lakes over that way.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ðe§perado said:


> There is a park at the end of 21st street as your going to Broken arrow archery, just over the railroad tracks. Can't think of the name of it but they do stock it with catfish. There is 2-3 lakes over that way.


Tj evans......


----------

